# Are there any "real" typical dimensions to jewelry box drawers?



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi folks,
I have built quite a few jewelry boxes and cases over the decades(Lincoln could party!) but I usually developed my own plans and designs but it hit me about a week ago as I was designing a new jewelry box
1. are there any preferred drawer dimensions?
a. the depth of the drawer?
b. the height of the drawer 
c. the width of the drawer?
d. How much clearance do you leave between drawers?
e thickness of the runners of the inside sides of the carcass?

Never really thought about it?
Opinions?
thanks
sawdust snifer


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

No, there is nothing standard about drawer sizes. All I can suggest is you lay out all the stuff that is going in the drawers and make them to fit and allow more space for new purchases.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Bingo, that is the answer.

Geporge


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some jewelry boxes are "overbuilt"...*

The sides are too thick, made from stock that should have been resawn into thinner slabs. Jewelry is fine and delicate, and the boxes should also be refined and proportional.... Just my "educated opinion". 

I have always enjoyed making jewelry or keepsake boxes for as long as I can remember. I try to keep the sides around 5/16" or 1/4" thick and the drawers a bit thinner. A lot depends on the scale or height of the box, a taller unit would have proportionally thicker sides, maybe 1/2" or so.

So, what sizes are the drawers? Well.... you've got rings, brackets, earrings, necklaces, broaches and watches each having a different size and length. If you hang the necklaces, then the rest fall into smaller sizes. There are many ways that rings can be stored...foam slots, posts, etc. It all depends on how organized you want to get with specific holders for each type OR just gather them up and place them in drawers in which case it won't make a huge difference.
Here's some of my favorites:


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

*there-any-real-typical-dimensions-jewelry-box-drawe*

Hi all,
I posted some very kind words to many of you and somehow, it never showed up. Possibly I had a senior moment of did not press the right button but since I am on approx 14 forums, that seems hard to beleive/
I will try it again in a few hours.
Thank You,
Sawdust snifer


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't think there're or should be any rules to dimension or conformation when it comes to JBs as long as they serve the purpose of being attractive, hold something that someone might consider dear or like the treasure chest for a POTC fan.


----------

